# hunting terrier question



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

whats the temperament and differences between the jagdterrier and patterdale terrier?

in terms of hunting (small and medium game)
family interaction (independent, easy to train etc)
stranger interaction (watch dog, very social, neutral)

im going to throw in the fox terrier as well :-k


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Jagd are in a class of their own ! Croation /German imports are hunting machines some of the US types are bred larger and softer 
Not really a pet
Only seen one Pat so can't comment
A Jack Russel person I know used to clean barns with her 3 dog pack added a jagd that did real well....problem was she came home to a 2 dog pack and the last Jack needed a lot of work. If you get a jagd give it the training an attention it needs
Check Bay Dog if interested some of the hog guys have good dogs


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

yea sorry not fox terrier lol i ment jack russell


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen and done earth work with a number of Pats and a couple of Jadgs. 
The jadgs are to big for natural earth work here in the States but I put their nose at the top of the the little working terriers. 
The half dozen I've seen ran the gaument of nasty to nice. 
The Pats tend to be a bit friendlier with people but there are always the exceptions in both. 
Both are to close to hunting lines to make a good pet unless your ready to work your but off and keep it happy. Nothing worse then living with a sour little terrier.
As with most of the little terriers, a heavy hand or unfair corrections will do one of two thing. Get you bit or crush the dog. Not much in the middle with them. I would also say they are more reactive even then many Mals. 
With their size I would be cautious if you have small kids. They wont take a lot of crap and threat display or warnings are slim to none. Low thresholds. Throw a switch and they are on!
Not to say they can't make good family dogs but like any working line you better know your shit!
If you convince them training is fun then the world is yours. If not.......get a big box of bandaids. 
Evil little bassids!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

JRTs are nucking futs! 

ALL of the littler terriers are great alarm dogs. I've owned half a dozen different terrier breeds and all of them would be going off on somone walking down the street a block befoer my GSDs would notice.
I've always said the best combo for home protection is a yappy terrier to wake up the big dog. That held true when I had combos of a JRT and GSD. A Terrier x Poodle and a GSD x Dane. A Norwich and the GSD x Dane. A Rat terrier and a St. Bernard.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

funny i always thought the jagd was more people friendly and crappy watch dogs and that the patterdales were a bit better. although i did hear that jagd like to bark a lot more and patty less so, but i thought that was at animals not humans.

also herd that the patterdales are a lot more "suicidal" then the jagd , which has its pros and cons i guess

i know of one jagd breeder in australia not sure if they have good lines . Not sure if we have patterdales


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Michael Murphy said:


> funny i always thought the jagd was more people friendly and crappy watch dogs and that the patterdales were a bit better. although i did hear that jagd like to bark a lot more and patty less so, but i thought that was at animals not humans.
> 
> also herd that the patterdales are a lot more "suicidal" then the jagd , which has its pros and cons i guess
> 
> i know of one jagd breeder in australia not sure if they have good lines . Not sure if we have patterdales




To many bities in the ground for safe terrier work down under.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i herd people even use jagd on boar?
do patterdales have show lines as well or all working lines?


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

No back up


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I had a working Jack that was the meanest, pushiest, little turd. She'd rather bite you that let you pet her :lol:. I did go to ground comps with her and did 'urban hunting' with her. She'd hunt/track anything small~ish and bring it back in pieces.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

AKC doesn't recognize either the Pat or the Jagd. Not sure about UKC here.
I've seen both at working terrier shows. There is a class in those called the Bronze Medallion and only dogs with actual working certs on three different quarry can enter.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

What about Rat terriers? I've has one as a child that could worry a squirrel out of it's tree and kill it before it hit the ground. He was an awesome little ratting dog. Smooth short coat and never bit either of us kids.
I also like the border terrier in temperament and size but don't care for the grooming.
I just saw my first Pat at a UKC agility show and the owner says the dog has seizes. So she's not even considering breeding him.
I've also seen video of Jadgs running and catching pigs. They can work a hog out of thick brush so the bigger catch dogs can pin it. Plus Jadgs earring are great accessories for hogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Karen M Wood said:


> What about Rat terriers? I've has one as a child that could worry a squirrel out of it's tree and kill it before it hit the ground. He was an awesome little ratting dog. Smooth short coat and never bit either of us kids.
> I also like the border terrier in temperament and size but don't care for the grooming.
> I just saw my first Pat at a UKC agility show and the owner says the dog has seizes. So she's not even considering breeding him.
> I've also seen video of Jadgs running and catching pigs. They can work a hog out of thick brush so the bigger catch dogs can pin it. Plus Jadgs earring are great accessories for hogs.



My fav is the Border terrier. I've had two of them and when my GSDs go..... :-[ if I'm still around, it may very well be another Border. I've hand stripped all my terriers except the two Kerrys and the White Bull terrier. The Kerrys were all scissor work. Grooming is relaxation for me.
I had one Rat terrier before I got married. He ruled the roost over my St. Bernard.


----------

